

Offshore IBM staff to get access to data of all UK drivers - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/outsourcing/3345347/dvla-plans-give-ibm-offshore-staff-access-private-data/

======
pasbesoin
Slippery slope. Which is why some people react negatively when such proposals
first appear. (But the data will be warehoused domestically... this year...
except when it's displayed abroad...)

My other observation would be that traffic control is an an aspect of
governance. Again, a slippery slope. Once you start outsourcing your
governance to a significant degree, your not really autonomous, anymore. My
comment may appear to be making a mountain out of a molehill, but when you
can't manage your day-to-day affairs without going and depending upon
overseas, well, there you are.

For citizens and for governance, it's the death of a thousand cuts.

